# Rebuilding the Crashmaster



## strick94u (Aug 1, 2007)

Well I made up my mind That my antec 900 is not working out as planed. First off there is not room for 4 hard drives can't find a case that work with 4 so its going also. I have 2 brand new Western Digital Raptor 150's. Next with the PSU on the bottom the wires are streched everywhere,and no room for anything on the bottom pci slots. Face it the 900 works with 1 hard drive one cd/dvd and a small form factor board not stuffed like this one. So I am going for a Li Lan 60b + which is all aluminium and has plenty of room. wanting to be diffrent though its getting a coat of yellow paint, if you are thinking yuck but hear me out. Last week I was passed by a beautiful yellow Lamborghini Murcielago, sinch the dealer is right by where I work I stopped by and ask for the color code.  so the grill and drive bays will be black and the inside will be black or unpainted but the overly large clear side panle will be dark gold tint back lit with red lights maybe need to see how that will look. And cooling the cpu will be done by a Vigor Gaming Monsoon II 2 TEC though just to make up for air flow. No blue lights haha 
What do you people think? everything is bought cept the lights and paint so theres still time to talk me out of it


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 1, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Well I made up my mind That my antec 900 is not working out as planed. First off there is not room for 4 hard drives can't find a case that work with 4 so its going also. I have 2 brand new Western Digital Raptor 150's. Next with the PSU on the bottom the wires are streched everywhere,and no room for anything on the bottom pci slots. Face it the 900 works with 1 hard drive one cd/dvd and a small form factor board not stuffed like this one. So I am going for a Li Lan 60b + which is all aluminium and has plenty of room. wanting to be diffrent though its getting a coat of yellow paint, if you are thinking yuck but hear me out. Last week I was passed by a beautiful yellow Lamborghini Murcielago, sinch the dealer is right by where I work I stopped by and ask for the color code.  so the grill and drive bays will be black and the inside will be black or unpainted but the overly large clear side panle will be dark gold tint back lit with red lights maybe need to see how that will look. And cooling the cpu will be done by a Vigor Gaming Monsoon II 2 TEC though just to make up for air flow. No blue lights haha
> What do you people think? everything is bought cept the lights and paint so theres still time to talk me out of it



I think the colour scheme would look very good IF it was done right.
However, if you screw it up it will look butt ugly and youve just fucked up a nice case


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 1, 2007)

DUDE you wanna make it look like a Murcilargo? (idk how to spell)  GO FOR IT.  Fit it with the v12 billion horse power of computing.  

And yeah.....Murcilargo is soooo sexy.  

Check this out (yeah that's me):


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Aug 1, 2007)

^ man if that was my car I woulda killed you for puttin your hand on it..  haahaaaa

@ Strick...  Go for it bro..  I mean I like the aluminium finish on those cases but if you spray it nice I will look great, and different too..  you should take your kb apart and paint that yellow to..  Some other guy on here did that and it looked pretty deadly..

Just don't rush the paint job!!!


----------



## strick94u (Aug 1, 2007)

oh its being painted by one of the best paint guys in Houston  My job will be getting the Inside right and tight I will be taking my time on it.


----------



## strick94u (Aug 1, 2007)

DrunkenMafia said:


> ^ man if that was my car I woulda killed you for puttin your hand on it..  haahaaaa
> 
> @ Strick...  Go for it bro..  I mean I like the aluminium finish on those cases but if you spray it nice I will look great, and different too..  you should take your kb apart and paint that yellow to..  Some other guy on here did that and it looked pretty deadly..
> 
> Just don't rush the paint job!!!


Ack !! take apart a G15 ........ I'm thinking about it


----------



## strick94u (Aug 1, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> DUDE you wanna make it look like a Murcilargo? (idk how to spell)  GO FOR IT.  Fit it with the v12 billion horse power of computing.
> 
> And yeah.....Murcilargo is soooo sexy.
> 
> Check this out (yeah that's me):



Looks like an expensive street you are standing on dude I see what looks like an Enzo behind you and a few other super cars. you know every 30,000 mile the Lambo needs a 15,000 dollar break job.


----------



## ex_reven (Aug 1, 2007)

strick94u said:


> Looks like an expensive street you are standing on dude I see what looks like an Enzo behind you and a few other super cars. you know every 30,000 mile the Lambo needs a 15,000 dollar break job.



Reminds me of my trip to Monaco


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 1, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> Reminds me of my trip to Monaco



Guess where that was?  Monaco right in front of the Monte Carlo  

@strick: It was some really rich motor club, they had a enzo, few ferraris, another lambo on top of that one and then there was a lotus elise but I don't think that was part of the club.  Btw, I heard all the one's in the background fire up and rev up and pull out, it was amazing beyond words.


----------



## strick94u (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok paint is almost done but.......... I picked up a Coolermaster CM stacker 830 the other day and now have to decide the 830 has the room I need but the lian lan case looks nice. and what to do with this antec 900 geez life is tough. oh I got the cm 830 in natural aluminum color and paid 130 new from a guy off craigs list the box was unopened


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 17, 2007)

The Stacker and PC-60 series are both excellent modding platforms. The 900 always seemed like a pretty nice case to me, but it was one of those cases that was kind of already done.

I've gutted quite a bit out of my PC-65b and added some fans. I've always kind of wanted to paint the inside black, but just never got around to it.


----------



## strick94u (Aug 20, 2007)

wtf8269 said:


> The Stacker and PC-60 series are both excellent modding platforms. The 900 always seemed like a pretty nice case to me, but it was one of those cases that was kind of already done.
> 
> I've gutted quite a bit out of my PC-65b and added some fans. I've always kind of wanted to paint the inside black, but just never got around to it.



very nice


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thank you, sir.


----------



## strick94u (Aug 28, 2007)

ACK do you people have any idea how much blue lights there are out there its getting as bad as beige case's I am trying my best to be all red in my new case yet I have a monsoon vigor II 
tec thingy that has a built in blue fan the 830 stacker comes with blue fans my freaking keyboard has blue lights my monitor blue lit power button ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgggggg!!!!


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 28, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean. I really didn't want to go blue, but it's so hard to do any other color. More power to you for doing red!


----------



## strick94u (Aug 31, 2007)

well 2 very unsucessful days trying to fix crap leaves me almost where I started. I have been wanting to rma my mother board in hopes of getting another newer or updated 680i 
i have an a1 which means with quad core no oc. bought a new ip35 pro from abit after reading so much good about it mine turned out to be the 1 turd they shipped. after 5 hours long dist to ca  2 cases and 2 power supplies and other fun things this idiot says well it must be bad rma it. NOT! brought it back but noticed I messedup my new monsoon wire connector which is no big deal I need spacers to make it fit the 680i anyway
so as it stands its all back in the antec 900 which looks pretty freaking cool with all red fans in it. and the only thing diffrent is its all clean and now has 2 150 raptors in raid 0 insted of 4 320's. I think I want to paint the cmstacker 830 now anyway.


----------

